# Possible virus?



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this a posible virus ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

yea. very well could be since facebook never has, nor never should, require root access, and any 3rd party client that does probably has no more reason to require root than the stock fb app.

Whered you find it?


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

The app id(com.Facebook.katana) is legit but, I it's a mystery why it is requesting root access unless some of the app files were changed. I am guessing its safe to say that you should keep denying it root access.

Anyone else agree or disagree?

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow...I have never seen that before. The curious guy in me wants you to allow it haha. The cautious guy says keep blocking though. Maybe install an antivirus client and see if it picks it up?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Act pulled a virus out but it did not save a log and I can not remember te info..;(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Avg..... Not act 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Found another one trying to access superuser ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like you got a virus that is infecting your apps. I would recommend complete wiping your phone

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.androidguys.com/2011/10/...t-lena/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Might be related?


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

"Darknight42020 said:


> http://www.androidguys.com/2011/10/21/lookout-identifies-new-malware-threat-lena/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Might be related?


This does fit the profile and is highly likely. Again, I recommend a complete wipe of your phone.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Used two virus detectors look out was one and they can not detect anything. I had used avg and it found a malware and cleaned it up a week ago... But I am getting it all cleaned up

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Try ALYac and see if that discovers anything. It might just be a few minutes of time, but who knows. I've never had an issue since using it but that doesn't mean it's 100%. Just a helpful suggestion.


----------

